# Goliath Frog



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Are these a species that is in the pet trade? Forgive me (Snkaes and lizards) i know there very rare.Also im looking to get a bull frog so any info and where i can buy one would be great.

regard Tim


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

channa said:


> Are these a species that is in the pet trade? Forgive me (Snkaes and lizards) i know there very rare.Also im looking to get a bull frog so any info and where i can buy one would be great.
> 
> regard Tim



if you mean the true conraua goliath then no, you can get them but there expensive to buy and keep although you can ones like allens goliath frog whch are smaller and cheaper it's usually the species shops sell as goliath frogs. if you seriosly want one and have the money then you could get one tho you'dhave to go to europe prob.

Frog Forum - African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Care and Breeding
there's a very good bullfrog caresheet and juv's aren't very difficult to sorce:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

also if you want a goliath frog that isn't huge/expensive get an edible frog, i keep these and they look just like goliaths only smaller and easier to maintain.


----------

